# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  9 Weeks out from The American Pro (Full Meet)

## F4iGuy

I'll begin training with Ben Pollack next week. Lot's of world records will be broken on July 30th. Guess which one I'm going after? 90kg Master's division.

https://youtu.be/KNLlepPzSrY

----------


## Cuz

Good shit man! And here I was happy to hit 450 for 1 last week lmao. Best of luck man break some records

----------


## tarmyg

Brutal. You got this.

----------


## songdog

Best of luck Bro!

----------


## F4iGuy

480 flew up! Check it out. 7 weeks to go. 

https://youtu.be/oSonQDy-kB8

----------


## songdog

Keep us posted!

----------


## bOimb

> Good shit man! And here I was happy to hit 450 for 1 last week lmao. Best of luck man break some records


At all I do not know, as to tell...

----------

